# Spoiler BB Code



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Spoiler Tags


I've added spoiler code to the forum.

You can have titles or standard.


```
[spoil=Title Here] Pressing the button displays the text [/spoil]
```
[spoil=Title Here] Pressing the button displays the text [/spoil]


```
[spoil] Pressing the button displays the text [/spoil]
```
[spoil] Pressing the button displays the text [/spoil]


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Been awhile since I was in here Jez so this is the first time I have seen this. Nice touch though, means folks don't have to worry about reading a thread with spoilers quite so much.


----------

